# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển giáo viên dạy Unigraphics NX và Catia tại Hà nội

## hardfarmer

Tuyển giáo viên dạy Unigraphics NX và Catia tại Hà nội. Giáo viên tự đề xuất thù lao, có thể dạy trong giờ hành chính.
LH: Mr Phương- 091-557-0122

----------

